# Cross-Domain UNC Virtual Dir with IIS 6??



## mbrown999 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm trying to access a share in a different domain (with no trust agreement) from an IIS 6 virtual directory using it universal naming convention (unc) location.

Everything I've read says it should work, but I haven't seen the cross-domain issue addressed directly. I have matching accounts in each domain and verified the credentials independently. 

The "connect as" user matches the remote share's credentials, and I preceed it with the domain (i.e. domain\username). Due to security reasons, I can't use a local account on the IIS server, but the domain account works.

For the virtual dir authentication, I've tried several combination of authentication types (annonymous, integrated, basic) and logon types (network cleartext, network) with no luck.

I can "explore" the virtual directory, but "browse" returns a 500 error. I always get the IIS error codes 500 16 1326 which translates into "UNC authorization credentials incorrect - unknown user name or bad password". I used the authdiag tool, but I didn't get any more clues.

Does anyone know if this can be done or am I just missing something? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## therealfonzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the account that the app pool is running under needs permission to the remote share. I am not positive but this is the only way i could get it to work.


----------



## mbrown999 (Sep 6, 2007)

Great I'll give that a try! Thanks for the help :}


----------



## therealfonzy (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem. Let me know if it works.


----------

